# Modulacion SVPWM problemas de diseño driver IGBT's



## Jadacuor (Nov 7, 2010)

buenas a todos,, despues de buscar bastante en el foro sobre los drivers para exitar a los igbt's no logro hacer que queden bien polarizados los igbt's de la rama superior, por ello acudo a ustedes esperando que me puedan colaborar, adjunto el circuito de los igbts,


de antemano muchas gracias.

olvide decirles que el driver que estoy utilizando es el ir2110, aunque en la simulacion uso el ir2101 puesto que en proteus no se encuentra el driver que tengo.
de nuevo gracias


----------



## manpxyaha (Nov 7, 2010)

a mi me sucede lo mismo pero con MOSFET, los dos de la parte superior se calientan, aun utilizando el driver que menciona jairo cuero...

si me pueden ayudar les agradezco...
saludos


----------



## Renato Masias (Nov 8, 2010)

hola, veo una resistencia de 100ohm no entiendo cual es su funcion, revisa las hojas tecnias de IR para el ir2110 y prueba ese circuito. 

Hay varias tecnicas de disparo el truco esta en lograr que el condensador BootStrap se encuentre cargado antes de disparar al mosfet de arriba. Revisa tecnicas de disparo.

saludos


----------



## Jadacuor (Nov 8, 2010)

gracias por la respuesta, pues he conectado asi siguiendo este video pero no logro hacerlo funcionar... en proteus utilizo ese ir2101 porque el ir2110 no esta pero este ultimo es el que voy a emplear


----------



## alejandrow999 (Nov 8, 2010)

Comparto la idea de Renato: es probable que esas resistencias de 100Ohms entre VS y masa sean el problema. Observá que, cuando el circuito de potencia esté alimentado con los 180V que van ahí, vas a tener esa diferencia de potencial sobre dichas resistencias cuando los IGBTs superiores conduzcan...Una gran corriente, y una gran disipación de potencia. Sin embargo, me parece extraño que dichas resistencias no se hayan destruido.

Saludos.

PD: en el circuito del video, vi un par de resistencias usadas como sensores de corriente. Sin embargo, dichas resistencias se conectan a otros terminales.


----------



## Jadacuor (Nov 9, 2010)

bueno, agradezco a todos por la ayuda brindada, les cuento que buscando informacion sobre los ir2110, encontre esta nota de aplicacion de international rectifier http://www.irf.com/technical-info/appnotes/an-978.pdf , la cual me fue muy util, ya por lo menos en simulacion se ve como que si funciona, ya mañana con tiempo lo probare en la protoboard... espero que a alguien mas le sirva de ayuda esta app note...
 gracias, y cualquier duda los vuelvo a molestar


saludos desde colombia


----------



## jorge andrada (Nov 9, 2010)

hola espero atento aver si funciona esto porque tengo un pequeño prijectito de hacer algo que funcione con igbt o mosfet.    saludos y suerte jairo cuero


----------



## edwinvillalta (Jun 6, 2013)

Hola, no se si lograste resolver el problema de polarización de los IGBT, te pregunto porque yo estoy teniendo el mismo problema y no se si podrias ayudarme.?  saludos.


----------



## axshaw (Ago 30, 2013)

estoy en la misma problematica, tengo que realizar un inversor con igbt con una fout de 1 a 1000Hz, al tratar de conectarlos en proteus sale un error.


----------



## fdesergio (Ago 30, 2013)

mirar doc, chauuuuuuuuu


----------



## axshaw (Sep 1, 2013)

fdesergio dijo:


> mirar doc, chauuuuuuuuu



Gracias pero requiero es de la simulacion en proteus de este puente H con igbt. no me funciona, pero con los mosfet si trabajo auque con unas grandes caidas de tension entre los terminales del transistor,en el caso del que tiene la resistencia conectada a la source, la verdad no se porque razon en internet no encuentro una simulacion de este puente.

Gracias.


----------

